# I want to sell my mini mill



## Hukshawn (Sep 17, 2017)

title says it...
I want a bigger mill. When I have a project come up, I hate being hindered somehow by not having the machinery capable enough to build it.
Recently I had to build some new legs for a stove. I had to go borrow a friends lathe to cut 6 tpi cause mine only goes to 8. Now, that's the lathe, I like my lathe. I think it's a good size for me. That one off chance I need to cut a thread coarser than my lathe can do, doesn't make me want a bigger lathe. However, the umpteen times I've struggled with the rigity and power of my mini mill has me stifled. I want a bigger one...

This brings me to my topic, what do the mini mills sell for used? I have no idea what to list it for to get a fair price to put toards a bigger one, but also not be out to lunch on price.
I'll give a decent break down.

Here's the mill - I'll take real pictures shortly.
http://www.busybeetools.com/products/milling-machine-mini-craftex-csa-cx605.html
Let's disregard the sale price for the time being...

I converted it into a belt drive with a locking pin to loosen the draw bar. I'd include the brass hammer/wrench I made.
home made power cross feed that works half decent.
I'll include the igaging dro.
I'd include the collets that came with it and some end mills and the various tools.

What would you folks pay for this? What's a fair price?


I had been looking at some First knee mills, Hartford mills, there's a Kent for a good price. Last two are turret mills. All around the 1500-1800 range.









It would be cleaned up, obviously.


----------



## coherent (Sep 18, 2017)

I sold a similar sized LMS mill on Craigslist when I moved up to a larger mill.  You simply don't see a lot of small mills for sale so I received way more inquires than I expected.  Mine sold within a couple days to the first person who came to see it. What it's value is depends on the age and condition obviously so it could be anywhere from 30-80% of the cost of a similar new one. I'd clean it up really good, take a couple pics and search the web for what others similar models/condition have sold for on ebay etc. Start a littler high on the price. Folks are going to make you an offer for less no matter what your price, so leave room to "make them a deal" and still get a fair price. Keep any tooling or accessories you will be able to use with your next mill.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Sep 18, 2017)

Shawn, you may not like what I'm about to say but I'm only looking at this deal from the eyes of a buyer who is familiar with the current prices of these mills (and their lower price when they go on sale), a buyer is not going to pay you the same price as the new  on sale price ,all the extras on yours are to tantalize the potential buyer and hopefully push them to buy now rather than wait for the sale to come about.
You know Princess auto sells them 4 times a year for $899.99,busy bee  selles slightly higher at $999.99, you should be able to get $600 to $650 without any problem,if you are happy with $650, then ask for $750  or best reasonable offer.
That's what I would do if I were you.
Best of luck.


----------



## jocat54 (Sep 18, 2017)

Shawn, I sold a Grizzly8689 mini mill last year it had all the same type mods (belt drive, igaging dro, x power feed, ect.) I sold it to cheap I think--sold it to the first caller and had people wanting to give me more if I would sell it to them---but I had told the first guy I would hold it until he looked at it. Sold it for $450. If I remember right, I bought it on sale for $589. Here is a picture of it.


----------



## jocat54 (Sep 18, 2017)

Shawn, I sold a Grizzly8689 mini mill last year it had all the same type mods (belt drive, igaging dro, x power feed, ect.) I sold it to cheap I think--sold it to the first caller and had people wanting to give me more if I would sell it to them---but I had told the first guy I would hold it until he looked at it. Sold it for $450. If I remember right, I bought it on sale for $589. Here is a picture of it.


View attachment 242056


----------



## Hukshawn (Sep 19, 2017)

Hmm. Thanks for the info, guys.


----------



## Hukshawn (Sep 19, 2017)

Hmm. Thanks for the info, guys.


----------



## 9t8z28 (Sep 25, 2017)

I was just thinking of selling my X2D with a lot of mods similair to what you have done.  This is good info.


----------



## Hukshawn (Sep 25, 2017)

jocat54 said:


> Shawn, I sold a Grizzly8689 mini mill last year it had all the same type mods (belt drive, igaging dro, x power feed, ect.) I sold it to cheap I think--sold it to the first caller and had people wanting to give me more if I would sell it to them---but I had told the first guy I would hold it until he looked at it. Sold it for $450. If I remember right, I bought it on sale for $589. Here is a picture of it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 242056




I feel that is very cheap for these machines. Was that price new? These units are over a thousand new up here in Canada.


----------



## jocat54 (Sep 26, 2017)

Hukshawn said:


> I feel that is very cheap for these machines. Was that price new? These units are over a thousand new up here in Canada.



It was bought new, they are selling new at Grizzly for $665 + shipping at this time.


----------



## Hukshawn (Sep 26, 2017)

Madness!

http://www.busybeetools.com/products/milling-machine-mini-craftex-csa-cx605.html


----------



## jocat54 (Sep 26, 2017)

Grizzly now ships to Canada.


----------



## Hukshawn (Sep 27, 2017)

I have tentatively sold the mill for $850. He is picking it up Friday. 
I, on the other hand have my eye on a First LC-60a mill. However, information is scarce. Made in 1981. 220v electrics, which is critical. Still don't know what the spindle taper is, tho... 

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-buy-sell-ot...aign=socialbuttonsVIP&utm_content=app_android

It's a column mill, which isn't ideal, but I'm sure it I'll do everything I'll ever ask of it. 
I offered $1450 and he accepted. Gonna be the biggest piece of equipment I've ever moved. My lathe is heavy, but this is a whole different ball park.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Sep 28, 2017)

$850 is a great price, I saw this Comet milling machine ad and thought it might be something you would be interested in :

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1300940075&requestSource=b


----------



## Hukshawn (Sep 28, 2017)

Yeah I saw that last night. Its a turret/knee mill where the other is a column. comet 1, first 0. 

The comet has a dro, but the first has a vise. Comet 1 first 1.

Both 220v

First is closer to me, comet 1 first 2...

What else we got?


----------



## Ken from ontario (Sep 28, 2017)

There are two Bridgeport mills I'm sure you know already, the asking price might just be  low enough to drive to Windsor :
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-power-tool/...aw/1299063357?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
There's that Cincinnati near Muskoka for $2000 or bo, but  you also need a VFD.
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-business-in...ne/1297858974?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

I personally would love the Cincinnati in my shop  if I had the space/headroom.


----------



## Hukshawn (Sep 28, 2017)

Budget is $1450. And distance will win in most cases as I work alllllllll the tiiiiiiime... but I hadn't seen those. I'll tak a better look when I'm not driving.


----------



## Hukshawn (Sep 28, 2017)

I starting to like that comet mill, I like that it's a turret/knee rather than the column. But nearly 4 hours away, yeesh....


----------



## Hukshawn (Sep 28, 2017)

So, right now, I like two, both are fine with $1450. Both have pros and cons, it would be a whole day adventure to get the comet, where the first is only an hour and a half away. That variable speed comet is nice over bent changing... guhh, Thoughts on each mill are appreciated.

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-buy-sell-ot...aign=socialbuttonsVIP&utm_content=app_android

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1300940075&requestSource=b


----------



## talvare (Sep 28, 2017)

My opinion is that the Comet mill is greatly superior to the First mill for several reasons.  The Comet has a knee that will raise and lower the table and maintain accurate alignment as it likely has either dovetail or box ways for the knee whereas the First with the round column will likely not maintain alignment when moved. Also, I can't tell for sure in the photos, but the First mill does not appear to have the nod feature and may not have the ability to extend the ram in and out in the Y axis. I really can't tell for sure if the head even has the ability to tilt.
Just my two cents.

Ted


----------



## richl (Sep 28, 2017)

A torrent mill can also expand the working area over a fixed head machine. I may be able to adjust to not having a knee, but not the lack of a turrent... everyone has different tastes though.
If the comet does not nod, it's not a deal killer to me, mass is king with these machines. If it has a 2hp motor, awesome. Take the plunge for the comet. I drove 3 hours 1 way to get my mill, never regretted it.

Rich


----------



## Hukshawn (Sep 28, 2017)

I think I agree, guys. That column seemed weird to me. I don't see rigidity. The lack of a vise means I will have to come up with more money to get one, or wait till Christmas. But I like that it has a dro, at least on two axis. I find, however, I mainly used the z axis dro on my mini mill the most, but maybe I can set up a second dro like igaging, or a caliper style on the quill. 

I like the opinions, guys.


----------



## Hukshawn (Sep 28, 2017)

It appears the head nods. Third photo seems to give up the ghost.


----------



## talvare (Sep 29, 2017)

Hukshawn said:


> It appears the head nods. Third photo seems to give up the ghost.



If you are talking about the Comet mill, yes is has the same functionality as a typical Bridgeport 2J head.

Ted


----------



## Hukshawn (Sep 30, 2017)

Well this kills me. I had set everything up with the comet mill when I asked for physical dimensions... It's a big mill!

from base to top of motor: 90"
Front to back of machine: 64"
Handle to Handle on table: 66"
Back of Ram to Front of head: 5'

Sooooo. That doesn't actually fit in my garage. It will literally take up half the width. I will have no room to stand in front of it or walk by. Not to mention I'd have to tear down a shelf, move my welding bottles, and move the grinders to another location. 
I may have to pass on it and go with the First with its column... I mean. I'm not doing production jobs or anything that requires accuracy down to the ten thousands, or thousands for that matter. It's just hobby... How bad could it be? .....


----------



## talvare (Sep 30, 2017)

Hukshawn said:


> How bad could it be? .....



Don't kid yourself. It can be pretty bad. The problem isn't necessarily with the machine's ability to produce an accurate part, it's more about how much functionality it has and how easy it is to use. If that head doesn't have some means to keep itself in alignment with the table each time the head is raised or lowered on that round column, I think you will become very frustrated. Since that mill doesn't have a knee, all vertical adjustment has to  be done by raising and lowering the head. Just think of how many operations you may be wanting to do that will require raising and lowering the head. Many times, even changing tooling will require changing the distance between the table and the spindle. Also,  sooner or later you will have a need to tilt or nod the head as well, which it doesn't appear that the First mill will do. I'm not trying to rain on your parade, just hate to see you buy something you may quickly be unsatisfied with. Take your time and get what you want. You've mentioned a couple of times about the distance you'd have to travel. I drove eight hours to get my lathe which I didn't particularly enjoy, but after I got the lathe home, I forgot all about the drive and I've never regretted doing it.
O.K., I'll quit blathering now.

Ted


----------



## Hukshawn (Oct 1, 2017)

Uhhg I knooow... How do I justify a machine that doesn't physically fit in my garage tho? I honestly didn't realize how BIG turret mills were... 
I'd have to tear apart half my garage to make it fit.


----------



## Hukshawn (Oct 1, 2017)

What I should be doing is buying a good bench top that's big enough for me. Much like Stefan gotteswinter's RF40 clone. But I just don't have the money...


----------



## Hukshawn (Oct 1, 2017)

Well, let's discuss this... Cause the reality is, the turret and knee mills don't fit in my shop. That's just not a reality I can deny. I didn't investigate their physical dimensions prior to setting my heart on something. I honestly overlooked it.
IF I get this First with its culumn, and I switch from a mill to a drill and raise the head, it will likely twist. So, the worst case is each time I move I will have to recenter and zero everything. So then I get myself some good edge finder's and a wigler set.
The collar around that column seems big enough that it shouldn't go out of tram...
I know the nodding and tilting can be handy, but if a need ever arises I can get a tilting vise...
What else?

Edit: the Fist does tilt, doesn't nod. So, that's half way there. There appears to be a good amount of Y travel available too.


----------



## Chipper5783 (Oct 1, 2017)

Tilt and nod are not a big deal. You are correct that you can get a tilt vise, or other arrangements when you need that feature.  I have tilt on my mills and have use it very seldom.  I have never need the ability to nod the head.  Sure, I wouldn't reject a machine because it had the nod feature, but I would not give that feature any credit in a machine consideration.

I feel your pain on getting a machine that fits in the garage.  Are you sure there is no way to squeeze a knee mill in?  

The Cinci TM is a great machine.  The one shown is probably a 1A or a 1B.  I don't see any table feeds or a quill feed. Also it looks like it uses the monoset collets.  I think the other ones you are considering would be more appropriate.

Let us know how you make out.


----------



## talvare (Oct 1, 2017)

Shawn,

You can certainly do good work with a round column mill. Many guys own them and are doing just that. You just have to be aware of the shortcomings and be willing to work with them. There are a few other options available. As you've said, there are some pretty good square column bench top mills that would likely work well for you. Also, there are a couple of very nice knee mills that have a smaller footprint than the typical BP style knee mill. One very nice machine is the Burke/Millrite and others were made by Hardinge, Rockwell and Clausing, so you may want to do some research on those. I fully understand the space limitation issue because I have a very small work shop myself, but with a lot of time spent moving things around and experimenting with various arrangements, I've managed to fit a lot of stuff into a pretty compact space. My shop is only 11 1/2 feet wide and I have a BP mill with the 9x48 table and there is a workbench directly across from it and I still have more than adequate room to safely operate the machine and walk around. There was a thread on this forum that a guy was building his shop inside of a bedroom, doing a very nice job, and if I recall correctly, he had a knee mill in there. You may want to search for that thread or maybe someone else here can direct you to it. At any rate, I hope you find a machine that will work well for you.

Ted


----------



## Hukshawn (Oct 1, 2017)

I emailed the Cincinnati mill guy for more info. See what he says. 
I already told the comet guy no go... It's just too big. It would take up all of my usable space in the garage. And I don't just machine out there. I need to keep a bit of space still. I know it's a much better option than the First, but it just won't work.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Oct 1, 2017)

There's a tos-fnk-25-milling-machine for $1000 ,I'm not exactly sure of it's size but  I guess it's too big for a home shop,  size is a big obstacle for many of us :
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-business-in...ne/1301208665?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Hukshawn (Oct 1, 2017)

Emailed him already. No answer from Wednesday. And the Cincinnati mill is the same 5x5' footprint. 
Still waiting to even hear back how big that First column mill is. 
I reaaaaaaaally dont want to completely rearrange my garage. The only wall it would fit along is chest to ceiling shelves FULL of crap. Uhg. So much stuff to move.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Oct 1, 2017)

Hukshawn said:


> I reaaaaaaaally dont want to completely rearrange my garage. The only wall it would fit along is chest to ceiling shelves FULL of crap. Uhg. So much stuff to move.


It's got to be done,  but once done you'll have a better idea what actually fits in there. most of milling machines available on Kijiji seem to be way too big for a home shop. Grizzly /BB knee mills are hard to find.


----------



## Hukshawn (Oct 1, 2017)

Herea the corner that would have to be cleared out...
Where the mini mill sat. Feel me now? Haha


----------



## Hukshawn (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## Ken from ontario (Oct 1, 2017)

That space where the lathe is seems more suitable for a big mill but it could be the angle the pic was taken from ,if the lathe is moved on the side where  your mill used to be, that might open up the corner near the stairs.


----------



## Hukshawn (Oct 1, 2017)

Sir, I had no considered that...
However, My garage is only 10' wide, the mill would literally take up half the garage. 

I wish I could just busy a big hole in the wall and let the long end of the turret stick through to outside. Haha.


----------



## Hukshawn (Oct 1, 2017)

Let me you around with measurement tonight while I wait for more replies from various sellers. 
I also found a buyer for a bass guitar I don't okay anymore which would open up funds for a VFD if necessary.


----------



## Hukshawn (Oct 1, 2017)

Yeahhhhh, I think I, going to do the column mill. I measured around all kinds of spots in the garage, a machine that big is just not reasonable. I think I'll be fine with that column. I'm good at making do. I've never had good machinery, I make do with what I have. My wood shop was like that for ages. I have really decent equipment down there now, but the years up to that, yaarbage! But I still managed to pump out great quality furniture when I had my business. 

Now the question will be finding a dro. I don't think I want to go back to the igaging dro's. their response time is way too slow. I'd like a glass scale 2 axis type. Then maybe just a caliper style on the quill. Or maybe a 3 axis. Ill have $350 left over to play with.


----------



## Hukshawn (Oct 3, 2017)

Comin home.


----------



## Hukshawn (Oct 3, 2017)

I have no idea how big rig drivers pull heavy loads every single day of their life. This is the longest I've driven with a load this heavy and my anxiety is peaking.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Oct 3, 2017)

It looks well strapped and secured but if that beast start to move,I'd run ,it must weigh a ton. let us know how you get it in your shop.


----------



## Hukshawn (Oct 3, 2017)

With the pucker factor at 11. 
No need for comments on rigging. I've already begun to change it since this photo. 






I have a come along on the front and ratchet straps on the back to hold it steady. And it just slides down the 6x6 lumber


----------



## Hukshawn (Oct 3, 2017)

It's in and it's f***ing perfect! I couldn't be happier. 
Now I have to spend the next 3 months trying to make my wife happy cause she's been ****** through all of this! Money that should have been spent on Christmas, apparently. 
I took some video, but I'll see how editing goes later tonight. Never done video before. Not all that interesting really. A lot of back and forth between the come along and the ratchet straps. 

Now I have to go back to work. Lol.


----------



## Metal (Oct 4, 2017)

now you just need to make something sweet for christmas instead


----------



## Hukshawn (Oct 4, 2017)

Not likely, she hates the thing already. I made her something before and she didn't like it.


----------

